# Is there any fool proof way to keep savings safe?



## Frayt (May 23, 2014)

Exactly as the title says - is there? May seem like an obvious no, as if there was, everyone would do it, but the same thing could be said for basic preps like food and water.

Here are several ways with their pros/cons:

*Fiat Currency - Cash under the mattress*


Widely used and exchangeable in everyday use.
Likely to be used as the primary means of currency during a financial crisis
Could be permanently devalued after a financial crash - $10,000 of physical cash may only buy you what $5000 could before

*In the bank - Savings account, 401k, etc*

Somewhat safer than cash in hand
Retirement funds offer benefits like interest
After 2008 we know how risky banks can be. If the bank goes under, they will take your savings with them - and there is nothing you can do about it.

*Precious metals - Gold, silver*

Will always have value - they are finite and known globally
Easier to store and possibly safer than storing paper money
Not possible to use in everyday situations
Prices can fluctuate wildly, and $10,000 of gold today could be worth $1000 a couple of months. Especially given the current downward trend of gold
Many claim gold will be used during major economic crises when fiat currency is worthless. I disagree, given that the majority of people will not have gold but will have the fiat currency of their country, and those in a position to sell will want to sell to the wider audience

*Physical objects of worth - Fuel, generators, food, guns*

Impossible to use in everyday situations - could only be used in a barter economy or after a major collapse event
Stockpiling valuable objects will mean that you are in a position of power after a major event.

It seems like every single thing is not safe. Understandably a financial crisis will have some impact on a person's money, but is there any way to put aside a large sum of currency in some form to be redeemed at a later date.


----------



## Atma (Jul 31, 2015)

Frayt said:


> Exactly as the title says - is there? May seem like an obvious no, as if there was, everyone would do it, but the same thing could be said for basic preps like food and water.
> 
> Here are several ways with their pros/cons:
> 
> ...


I'd say a little of all of the above. I don't keep all my eggs in one basket so to speak. I see less into bank being a safer bet these days. Let's go by a scale saying 100% is all your options:

Bank- 20% 
Cash - 40%
Silver - 20%
Barter - 20%

I left out gold because it seems to high of a gamble personally.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're right, there is risk with every form of savings. If you have no food/water/self defense, that is number one. Bank accounts or silver coins are of no use if you have died. After necessities, be diversified. People will accept cash for a while; when it devalues far enough precious metals may come to the fore. Barter if things get bad enough - I'm guessing booze, ammunition, antibiotics, fresh food; almost anything people will need.

Read the accounts of what recently happened in Argentina to get a better understanding of the process.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No... Put it gold no gold goes up gold goes down. Stocks same thing under mattress no gets stole loses value earns nothing. Land,house ect long term stuff for the most part not as stable as it was 30 years ago, Government has a lot of ways to take it now. Any thing you think is of value you put it in today will likely fall at some time. All you can do is spread it out, take on only risk you can afford and are prepared to live with. Understand you long term goals and that often you must set on an investment during periods of dropping value.
Lets face it you must have some kind of faith that the world will some how keep going and you really need to play along until it no longer does. Then fall back on preps load up and dig in.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Soup... soup has never gone down in value


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Toilet paper--- it will be worth much more than you paid for it


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Invest in guns and land.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A mix of financial,instruments and be alert to potential changes in politics, economics and what the will do to each investment. You have to be prepared to act immediately if there is a chance of loosing it. Otherwise, Soup and storage of cash in mason jars in the ground. You will get burned in the modern financial system if your not astute and maybe even then.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

No. There is none.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep, drink it away!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Soup... soup has never gone down in value


 Check the sale row in local grocery store


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He's right, soup has never failed me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Frayt - I have nothing to add to your analogy, however I would like to thank you for your thought provoking thread.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think there is a 100% sure way to keep your money safe. So it boils down to what risks are acceptable to you. Soup and TP? why not, if you have the space, you might want to think about stocking a few items that will go away in a SHTF situation. I wouldn't go overboard with it, yet never hurts to hedge a bet.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope
you can't take it with you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the only thing I can think of is don't get to attached to anything cause it all an be replaced.


----------



## Frayt (May 23, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> the only thing I can think of is don't get to attached to anything cause it all an be replaced.


A good mindset but not applicable at all for this. If I work for 20 years to put away money for a retirement, and then one day it's gone, that is 20 years of work lost, something which cannot be replaced.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Frayt,

Life itself is a huge risk. Do what you can, and don't worry. People who worry piss me off and make me not want to be around them.

Thanks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Frayt said:


> A good mindset but not applicable at all for this. If I work for 20 years to put away money for a retirement, and then one day it's gone, that is 20 years of work lost, something which cannot be replaced.


 Try working 27 years and then doing it again in a new field and have the government tell you can not collect a dime of SS. because you have been to responsible.
No way to know what they will pull on you down the road. All you can do is keep swing until the end and see how it all plays out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Divide thy lot unto seven. Yet I say again even eight for you do not know what tragedy may befall you on this earth.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

1 land
2 personal properties
3 gold
4 silver
5 cash
6 stocks
7 treasury bonds.

Get the point. You choose.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Diversification is the simple answer. 

Land that produces food / energy will always have value if you can protect it and work it....over 50% of my worth is land
Financial securities are still reasoned investments and can easily be diversified into currencies, countries, and industries, 20-25% of my worth,
SHTF Materials to me includes spare weapons, metals, equipment, barter goods, etc 10% easily,
Cash in various currencies maybe 2-3%


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We keep enough fiat currency in the bank to pay our expenses every month.

The rest of our fiat currency, silver, and barter items are kept in close proximity to where we are. 

Our friends Mr. Smith, Mr. Wesson, Mr. Ruger, Mr. Marlin, Mr. Remington, and several others, are always around to provide security.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Frayt said:


> A good mindset but not applicable at all for this. If I work for 20 years to put away money for a retirement, and then one day it's gone, that is 20 years of work lost, something which cannot be replaced.


no friend it is 20 years of your savings lost -not 20 years of work if that was so you would be living in a cardboard box under a bridge. you bought cars, food, rent, vacations, and bills for that 20 years all from the work you did.
how well did you live? the new generation has no idea of the concept of saving -from what I see they live pay check to pay check, and to me that is not a career it is a JOB=just above broke.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We keep enough fiat currency in the bank to pay our expenses every month.
> 
> The rest of our fiat currency, silver, and barter items are kept in close proximity to where we are.
> 
> Our friends Mr. Smith, Mr. Wesson, Mr. Ruger, Mr. Marlin, Mr. Remington, and several others, are always around to provide security.


Same and well established plan in place at my humble fortress.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

stay boring and don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> stay boring and don't put all your eggs in one basket.


"stay boring"?

Assuming that isn't a misspelling, would that be the 'Gray Man' philosophy of investing? There's something to be said for that approach.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

#1 Pay off all your debt

#2 refer to rule number 1


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't think anywhere is truly safe however I do believe there are a lot of practical investments. we are talking survival for a SHTF situation or everyday we turn a blind eye to what's happening. 401k pension savings cash and metals are all a decent idea if we are all just good tax paying Americans that believe in the system. now if we are talking realistic situation? we really only need food water shelter which can be achieved by having land and means to grow and raise some food. id put my money into some acreage nice house that would be defended the best way possible, fenced in garden in case it would easily be defended, some animals chickens rabbits ect... try and be solar basically achieve the everyday goal all us peppers are working hard everyday to already achieve is to be as self sufficient as possible that's the best spent money and investment I could think of.


----------

